
Twitch’s New Brand and Logo - elithrar
https://blog.twitch.tv/en/2019/09/26/nice-to-meet-you-again-for-the-first-time/
======
1121redblackgo
The font seems a little thick from my layman perspective but I'm sure I'll get
used to it. Besides the typical advertisement fuckery game that everyone has
to play, I trust Twitch with its platform development. Over the past 5 years
they have consistently added user friendly features that I didn't know I
wanted, but now can't imagine twitch being without. The only thing I can
really think of that I would like is better multi-stream watching support. But
yea great job guys and gals

------
narak
This is "re"branding done right. Building on accumulated brand recognition
instead of dumping it for something trendy or edgy. One of the worst recent
redesigns is Dropbox. I still don't understand what their ugly art deco color
scheme is all about: [https://www.creativebloq.com/news/dropbox-redesign-is-a-
fant...](https://www.creativebloq.com/news/dropbox-redesign-is-a-fantastic-
midlife-crisis)

